
Industrial mega-developer eyes Fry’s north San Jose site - techslave
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/01/10/industrial-mega-developer-eyes-frys-north-san-jose-site/
======
techslave
Fry’s denials make sense now. They have been negotiating for the best price.
They have a stronger position if they appear to be simply restructuring the
business.

